# A different kind of trapping



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

A honey bee swarm moved into one of my bait boxes also know as swarm traps
View attachment A3990C21-A76F-415E-8F98-54FC1446FE0E.MOV


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know pokeyjeepers... I didn't see any anything ????


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

It is invisable traps.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's there....Click on the link. You'll have some honey in no time now.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry guys I can’t get the video to load right it a box I put up about 12 feet off the ground and I spray it honey bee swarm lure I the box and a swarm has moved in about $150 worth of bees


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Pokey. Don't count those chickens just yet, though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

View attachment A3990C21-A76F-415E-8F98-54FC1446FE0E.MOV


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Let's try this again


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*DON'T GET BIT BUDDY---------HAVE FUN----------THINK I'LL JUST TRAP FUR LOL*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol skip bee venom is great for artists


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

artists ?..Autocorrect got you I think. Arthritis is what I think it should say.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes young don it did should have said arthritis


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice bees pokeyjeeper... Don maybe he's talking about painter's colic.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I had to google that one. I’ve never heard it called that before.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------

